# Lamar boad opinions



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)

Hey all, I'm a beginner and just went for the first time last weekend and decided to buy some stuff. I went with a Lamar board, binding, boot setup from an online retailer cuz it was a fat deal compared to what I've seen on prices. The board is the Intrigue, with the mx25 bindings. Now I did a search on here and a few other boards and couldn't really find anything about these boards other than people think they're crappy just cuz they sell them at big 5. Nobody really said why they are crappy or gave any valid reasons. Does anybody have any solid reasons on why these boards are considered sub par? Hell for 285 to my door for 2007 stuff, it's definately cheaper than renting, or buying some used stuff thats all jacked up for someone just getting into the sport.

thanks for any input you may have.
J


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

they soldout
i want to say k2 presses them
u can tell if they have a made in china sticker on them
K moved all most of there equipment there, labor cost
still good boards, on the same presses


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2007)

KIRKWOOD-$LUT said:


> they soldout
> i want to say k2 presses them
> u can tell if they have a made in china sticker on them
> K moved all most of there equipment there, labor cost
> still good boards, on the same presses



sold out as in the company was sold, or as in... those suckas sold out yo!.... if it's the 2nd choice, I guess other than image they quality of the board is still good 'eh?


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

Man this board is DEAD... are there any other snowboard forums out there that have more action?


Anyways, I got the snowboard stuff this weekend, I'm not pleased with the quality at all on the bindings or boots. The bindings will "DO" but the boots are garbage. I'm going to be returning them to the vendor for a refund. The board is pretty nice, looks very quality. I guess with all the sales out there right now it's best to just go buy from a local shop and spend a few bux more.

I tried on some Burton Stomp boots at sportmart and got them to give me 40% off, so the deal is pretty nice. These boots feel awesome on my feet, and the speedlace system is pretty sick!


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

i started out on a lamar and it worked the only reason people say they're crappy is because its a beginner board they dont last long so i would suggest not spending too much on one and if u can find a cheaper board. The bindings and boots are shit though the bindings on the second day of riding will almost always 'freeze up' and you either won't be able to get them tightend enough or you wont be able to undo em burton is better but there boards suck for sure there bindings and jackets are golden and im really not sure about boots


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

YEah that's for sure, I was able to get out about a dozen times before the end of the season this last year and the board took a beating the better I got.. little chips and nicks on the top... never had any problems with the bindings, they worked great.. and the burton boots I got were awesome.

I will beat this lamar next year and maybe go better the following year..


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Lamar isn't crappy IMO. It's just cheaper. It's targeted toward beginners and is a great way to start off. You shouldn't get a kid a Porsche for his first car, right? Get the cheap stuff, beat the crap out of it and step up when you get better. It's the way things SHOULD be!


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Yep, beginner boards which you will outgrow fast. It is unusual to get a Lamar or LTD to last longer than a season or two and the resale of the board is unlikely. Sometimes it is better to find a good used board from another company and may actually cost less than a new Lamar setup.


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

Jalil said:


> Man this board is DEAD... are there any other snowboard forums out there that have more action?
> 
> It's august by the way.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Flick Montana said:


> You shouldn't get a kid a Porsche for his first car, right?


HAHAHAH, oops...


----------

